# Incra V27 Basic Miter Gauge



## douglas2cats

5 Stars from me too. If you have a bandsaw, throuw away that POS gauge that came with your BS and buy this.


----------



## RedShirt013

I got one V27 and it is awesome for the price, and the 5 degree is suitable for most of what I do. It take take a bit of work like you said to calibrate it initially, but takes less than 30 minutes in my case. If you like V27's simplicity but not 5 degree increments, it's not much more $ for the V120.


----------



## RedShirt013

CessnaPilotBarry,

It's true what you said, the V27 can be adjusted to any angle and locked. However if I stick with the 5 degrees (or 22.5) then I can use the V shaped notch & teeth to dial it in, and I know I will be dead on. It's entirely usable at any other angles but just require some more careful eyeballing and test cuts.


----------



## marcb

For the price this can't be beat. Even the more expensive ones have a hard time beating it. Typically only winning at the 1degree ease of use.

I also want to add this thing is HEAVY. I kinda shy'd away from it until someone mentioned that to me. It looks light and maybe a little flimsy. No, they use heavy duty tool steel for this.

I bought one that I managed to find at the old price around x-mas. Best purchase I made for myself at that time(well the Xbox 360 was pretty good too).


----------



## KevinHuber

I love mine as well. So much better than the stock miter gauges with the bandsaw and tablesaw.


----------



## Dusty56

Hello KS , I'm looking at the Incra V120 on sale at Rockler stores for $50 and online for $60…..Mixed reviews on Amazon with one guy stating that it should sell for $29.99 *tops* and others say it is perfect for the money…Have you experienced this gauge yet ? Thank you and Your Mylar trick is great : )


----------



## knotscott

Hi Dusty - Sorry I can't offer any insights from experience…I've never laid eyes or hands on a V120. However, from pics on Amazon it looks a lot like the V27. It's not overly heavy like a cast iron miter gauge, but it's made from reasonably thick steel, is plenty sturdy for anything close to reasonable handling of it, and its far more precise than the two heavyweight cast iron gauges I've had. On the plus side, the other 3 reviews were very positive. Relative to other choices, what do you get in the $50-$60 range?


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you KS …the price is my driving force right now , but I just didn't want to buy this one and then kick my own butt later on …...woulda , coulda , shoulda…you know what I mean and you seem to be most knowledgeable about these matters .Thanks for the feedback : )


----------

